# Italian Villas and Palaces - one picture per post!



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa La Malcontenta, Mira, Veneto*

La Malcontenta (Veneto) di shemale, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Medicea, Poggio a Caiano, Toscana*

Villa Medicea di Poggio a Caiano (Prato) di Ganimede84, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Medicea, Cafaggiolo, Toscana*

Villa Medicea di Cafaggiòlo. (Shot__3541 F) di Ziozampi .. (per un po' sarò assente), su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Marigola, Lerici, Liguria*

Villa Marigola - Lerici di Giorgio Morganti, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Mimbelli, Livorno, Toscana*

Villa Mimbelli di piero livorno, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa della Tesoriera, Torino, Piemonte*

Villa della Tesoriera di Cristina 63, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Parco di Villa Demidoff, Pratolino, Toscana*

Pratolino - Parco di Villa Demidoff - Colosso dell'Appennino di Bardazzi Luca, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Reale , Monza, Lombardia*

The “Queen Margaret” exhibition at the Villa Reale in Monza [1] di Muratodentro [ Luca Renoldi ], su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Melzi, Bellagio,Como*

Villa Melzi - Bellagio di Emanuele Spano', su Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the amazing thread 

Veneto Region have more than 4000 villas 

whatch this amazing video :


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Castello d'Albertis - Genoa, Italy*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coundown/2770402424/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coundown/2770414612/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coundown/tags/dalbertis/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coundown/tags/dalbertis/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coundown/tags/dalbertis/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coundown/tags/dalbertis/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4323859944/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ske61/3447743459/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilreporter/3548859993/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Racconigi Castle (Turin, Italy)*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3467/3233104209_802e48676d_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

this thread is open to castles ?


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

^^ OK, no problems.


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa Barbarigo, Valsanzibio - Veneto*


villa barbarigo, fontana della pila por paolo dell'angelo, no Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Villa Contarini , Italy


Villa Contarini por Gioven, en Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa Morando, Lograto - Lombardy*


Palazzo Calini Morando. (veduta) por ♑Mento♑, no Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Villa Contarini , Italy


Villa Contarini di Piazzola sul Brenta por Adi Vastano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Villa Pisani , Italy


Villa Pisani, Stra Italy por phxdailyphotolady, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Reggia Di Caserta , Italy



Benvenuti alla Reggia! - Welcome to the Royal Palace! por Cristina 63, no Flickr


Reggia di Caserta por Emmanuel Granatello, no Flickr


The Royal Palace of Caserta por Emmanuel Granatello, no Flickr


Caserta (カゼルタ) por Bananocrate - バナノクラテ, no Flickr


Una reggia per un giorno - A royal palace for a day por Jambo Jambo, no Flickr


Una reggia per un giorno - A royal palace for a day por Jambo Jambo, no Flickr


Acquedotto Carolino - Carolino Aqueduct por Cristina 63, no Flickr


Caserta - Reggia - Giardini por bautisterias, no Flickr


caserta51_water.jpg por Alessandro Gambadoro, no Flickr


Caserta - Reggia - Giardini por bautisterias, no Flickr


PICT0081 por vincenzospina84, no Flickr


Caserta - Reggia - Giardini por bautisterias, no Flickr


Caserta (カゼルタ) por Bananocrate - バナノクラテ, no Flickr


Caserta - Reggia por bautisterias, no Flickr


Caserta (カゼルタ) por Bananocrate - バナノクラテ, no Flickr


Caserta - Reggia - Cappella por bautisterias, no Flickr


Caserta - Reggia por bautisterias, no Flickr


Caserta - Reggia - Scalone d'Onore por bautisterias, no Flickr


Caserta - Reggia - Giardini por bautisterias, no Flickr


Straight..... por rogilde - roberto la forgia, no Flickr


Them......... por rogilde - roberto la forgia, no Flickr


Percorsi di Luce#3 por Antonio Siringo, no Flickr


Percorsi di Luce#2 por Antonio Siringo, no Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Palazzo Reale Di Torino , Italy


piazzacastellohdr por stpier, en Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa Sorra, Castelfranco Emlia - Emilia Romagna*


salò o le 120 giornate di sodoma por manina515, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

Pellicano, our computers need to alive much more :lol: so please, avoid to post a lot of pics like you did with Caserta Palace. The first and main rule here is "one picture per post".


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Palazzo delle Albere, Trento - Trentino-Alto Adige/South Tyrol*


Palazzo delle Albere/1 por Danilo Paissan, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Palazzo Thiene Bonin Longare, Vicenza - Veneto*


Palazzo Thiene Bonin Longare por netNicholls, no Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful palace images....thanks Silano and italiano pellicano. :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks Linguine and sorry Silano for the massive pics


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Are most of these villas privately owned? It seems pretty extravagant for one family to live in them. And if not, how are they financed and maintained? All the landscaping, maintenance, and general up keep must be very expensive. :cheers:


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Reggia di Colorno, Colorno - Emilia Romagna*

Reggia di Colorno di Drop83, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Reggia di Colorno, Colorno - Emilia Romagna*

reggia di colorno di giuengi, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Chiericati, Vicenza - Veneto*

Vicenza, Palazzo Chiericati di barnyz, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Ducale, Urbino - Marche*

Urbino di marmott79, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Ducale, Urbino - Marche*

Urbino, Palazzo Ducale di caagostino, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Castiglioni, Milano - Lombardia*

Palazzo Castiglioni di Bru42, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo ducale, Venezia - Veneto*

Palazzo Ducale di Venezia (Doge's Palace) di hartridge-lambert, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Pitti, Firenze - Toscana*

Palazzo Pitti HDR di Broogland, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Strozzi , Firenze - Toscana*

Palazzo Strozzi 斯特羅齊宮 di Richard, enjoy my life!, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo medici Riccardi, Firenze - Toscana*

Palazzo Medici Riccardi di Ellis Art History, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Farnese, Roma - Lazio*

Palazzo Farnese di candido33, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Farnese, Caprarola - Lazio*

Palazzo Farnese di marcone e le foto, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Melzi, Bellagio - Lombardia*

Villa Melzi - Bellagio - CO (20090613) di FlyPaul, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Trivulzio, Omate - Lombardia*

Villa Trivulzio - Omate di matteopenzo, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Trivulzio, Omate - Lombardia*

Scorcio sul giardino all'italiana - Villa Trivulzio @ Omate di arpaderba, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Buonaccorsi, Potenza Picena - Marche*

Villa Buonaccorsi 028 di Giampy2011, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Buonaccorsi, Potenza Picena - Marche*

Villa Buonaccorsi 070 di Giampy2011, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villino Ruggeri, Pesaro - Marche*

haunted di batintherain, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa dei Conti Gavazza, Lago di garda - Lombardia*

villa dei conti cavazza di vivi-1966, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Conti, Civitanova Marche - Marche*

Villa Conti, Civitanova Marche di pizzodisevo, slowly i will recover, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Spineda, Treviso - Veneto*

Villa Spineda - TV di Photo SoSaAx, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Spineda, Treviso - Veneto*

residenza estiva di cieloapecorelle, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Ottolini, Custoza - Veneto*

Custoza - villa Ottolini di giuseppesavo, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Carlotti, Illasi -Veneto*

Illasi (Vr) - Villa Carlotti (Sagramoso-Perez-Pompei) di Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Castello Neo gotico,...... *

Villa-Castello NeoGotico dei Conti G. di G. di The_Black Sheep, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Castelpulci, Scandicci - Toscana*

Villa Castelpulci di francescosalerno939, su Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

FAK, do you know where is Villa Castello Neo gotico? Lombardy?

It's an amazing build!


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Taranto, Verbania - Piemonte*

I colori di Villa Taranto di Maresado, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

Silano (2.0) said:


> FAK, do you know where is Villa Castello Neo gotico? Lombardy?
> 
> It's an amazing build!


No, I'm sorry. Actually I can't tell you where this beautiful building is.


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Erba, Cernobbio - Lombardia*

Villa Erba (Cernobbio Como) di memo52fotobrianza&..., su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Borromeo, Lago Maggiore - Piemonte*


Borromeo's House di Steve Barowik, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Giardini Borromeo, Lago Maggiore - Piemonte*

Borromeo Gardens di Steve Barowik, su Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa Vistarenni, Gaiole in Chianti - Tuscany*


Vistarenni Radda Si_5063 por Bruno Digit, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Palazzo Mediceo di Seravezza - Tuscany*


Palazzo Mediceo di Seravezza dopo la ristrutturazione por APT Versilia, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa Toderini, Codognè - Veneto*









source


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa Emo, Vedelago - Veneto*


Villa Emo por osti.andrea, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa Guidini, Zero Branco - Veneto*


Villa Guidini 2 por zef70, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa Philipson, Valdibrana - Tuscany*


villa PHILIPSON pistoia por iozio augusto, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa La Magia, Quarrata - Tuscany*


Villa Medicea La Magia - Quarrata (Pistoia) por intoscana.it, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa Le Corti, San Casciano Val di Pesa - Tuscany*


Villa Corsini - San Casciano val di Pesa por FrancesKO (Il Killer latitante), no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa Foscari, Malcontenta - Veneto*


Villa Foscari.'La Malcontenta por evansevens, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa Arvedi, Grezzana* - near Verona 


Villa Arvedi and Garden por MizieB, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa Ottolenghi, Acqui Terme - Piedmont*


Villa Ottolenghi por Berti87, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa Serra, Sant'Olcese - Liguria*


Villa Serra, Comago, Genova por Ornedra, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa Manin, Codroipo - Friuli-Venezia Giulia*


design por paolo dell'angelo, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa Pisani, Vescovana - Veneto*


Villa Pisani, Vescovana por bconklin, no Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Ca' d'Oro, Venezia - Veneto[/B
]
Ca' D'Oro di TracyElaine, su Flickr*


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Biblioteca Marciana, Venezia - Veneto*

Sansovino's Libreria di Solarphox, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Ducale, Genova - Liguria*

Palazzo Ducale di bob.sor, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Reggia di Capodimonte, Napoli - Campania*

Museo di Capodimonte, Napoli di Andrea Rapisarda, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Ducale, Parma - Emilia Romagna*

Palazzo Ducale di vitto.75, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Beneventano, Siracusa - Sicilia*

Siracusa - Palazzo Beneventano di Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo del Campidoglio, Roma - Lazio*

Campidoglio Roma di GIOMA®, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo dei papi, Viterbo - Lazio*

Palazzo dei Papi di KAJECH, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo del Bargello, Firenze - Toscana*

Palazzo del Bargello, Firenze di twiga_swala, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo dei Priori, Fermo - Marche*

Piazza del Popolo - Fermo, Marche, Italia. di B Plessi, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo dei Capitani del Popolo, Ascoli Piceno - Marche*

Ascoli Piceno, Piazza del Popolo di pizzodisevo, slowly i will recover, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Reale o dei Normanni, Palermo - Sicilia*

Palermo, Palazzo Reale, o dei Normanni di Ruggero Poggianella Photostream ©, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Are most of these villas privately owned? It seems pretty extravagant for one family to live in them. And if not, how are they financed and maintained? All the landscaping, maintenance, and general up keep must be very expensive. :cheers:


It depends. In case they're privately owned, the costs are usually covered by renting its spaces for events, weddings, conferences...These venues are very requested!

That's for istance the case of Villa Arvedi, a huge venetian villa close to Verona.


L1130971 by Darren and Brad, on Flickr

They have a website (in english) where they advertise the villa and its spaces
http://www.villarvedi.it/en/index.php

If it's a public building, well usually they seek for private funds (bank foundations above all) for the maintenance.


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Emo Capodilista, Selvazzano Dentro - Veneto*

Villa Emo Capodilista - Veneto di trust_and_travel, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Emo Capodilista, Selvazzano Dentro - Veneto*
Villa Emo Capodilista - Veneto di trust_and_travel, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Foscarini Rossi, Strà - Veneto*

Villa Foscarini Rossi di TerePedro, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Giustinian " Castello di Roncade", Roncade - Veneto*

V - Castello Roncade Tv Italy di marvin 345, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Corner della Regina, Castelfranco - Veneto*

Hotel Relais Villa Corner della Regina - Parco del Sile - River Sile Regional Natural Park - Treviso Castelfranco di Villa Corner della Regina, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Tiepolo, Vicenza - Veneto*

Palladio Unesco Vicenza Italy di AstroAlbert, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Badoer, Fratta Polesine - Veneto*

Villa Badoer 2 di Massimo Norbiato, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Valmarana ai Nani, Vicenza - Veneto*

Villa Valmarana ai Nani di kganes, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo del Quirinale, Roma - Lazio*

16 05e-Palazzo del Quirinale J di jamtg, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Ducale, Mantova - Lombardia*

Mantova - Palazzo Ducale di Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Barbarigo, Venezia -Veneto*

Palazzo Barbarigo di Rathgild, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Salimbeni, Siena - Toscana*

Siena di haroldb, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Grimani, Venezia - Veneto*

Palazzo Grimani di albireo2006, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Oliva, Lucca -Toscana*

Villa Oliva di Ville in Italia, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Cattolica, Bagheria - Sicilia*

125 Bagheria (Sicily) Villa Cattolica di tango-, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Palagonia, Bagheria - Sicilia*

Villa Palagonia di vittorio1, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Palagonia, Bagheria - Sicilia*

Villa Palagonia di vittorio1, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa barocca, Ragusa - Sicilia*

Villa barocca, Ragusa di ArGaNtiA, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Aragona Cutò , Bagheria - Sicilia*

Palazzo Cutò (Palazzo Aragona), Bagheria di la_mosca_tse_tse, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello di Racconigi, Piemonte*

Castello di Racconigi di Fedodo, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello di Rivoli, Torino - Piemonte*

Piazza Mafalda di Savoia di gabriele.p, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello di Torrechiara, Langhirano -Emilia Romagna*

castello di Torrechiara di g.fulvia, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Casteldelmonte - Puglia*

Castel Del Monte, esterno 01 di Giovy.it, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello Estense, Ferrara - Emilia Romagna*

Castello Estense di elvum, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello di Fenis - Val d'Aosta*

Castello di Fénis (Valle d'Aosta) di fenisweb.it, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello di Saint Pierre - Val d'Aosta*

Castello di Saint Pierre di giansacca, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello di Miramare, Trieste - Friuli Venezia Giulia*

Castello di Miramare di Davide "Dodo" Oliva, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Rocca di San Leo, Rimini - Emilia Romagna*

Rocca di San Leo di RobertoBianconi, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello di Gradara - Marche*

Castello di Gradara di iz4aks, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello di Malcesine - Veneto*

Castello di Malcesine. di Doubter toad, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello di Sirmione - Lombardia*

Castello di Sirmione di AWD Alessandro Vecchi, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello di Caccamo - Sicilia*

Il castello di Caccamo Giuseppe La Rosa 2 di Villa Chincana Salotto Culturale, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello della Rancia, Tolentino - Marche*

Castello della Rancia 169 di Sergio & Gabriella, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

Castello di San Giorgio, Mantova - Lombardia

Mantua - Palazzo Ducale - Castello di San Giorgio di bautisterias, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello di Bracciano - Lazio*

Castello di Bracciano di Ponchie Hoya, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello Campo Tures - Trentino Alto Adige*

Castello di Campo Tures di Elianto Blu, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello - Trentino Alto Adige*

castle4 di massi69vetto, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello Trostburg, Ponte Gardena - Trentino Alto Adige*

Il castello del menestrello - The castle of the minstrel di Cristina 63, su Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Reggia Di Caserta , Italy










https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/334267_346149692125882_1403076994_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Villa Guirlanda , Italy


Cinisello Balsamo - Villa Ghirlanda Silva por Alessandro Ferro Photography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Castello Di Montebello , Italian Swiss


Il Castello delle favole...Montebello por La Anita2008, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Wolfsthurn Castle, Mareta/Mareit, Vipiteno/Sterzing (Bolzano/Bozen) Trentino-Alto Adige/Südtirol, Italia*

Only barock castle in Alto Adige/Suedtirol.










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3012/3086739214_e2e944b8c1_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Palazzo Podesta , Bologna


Bologna, palazzo del Podestà e torre dell'Arengo. por Melisenda2010, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Antinori, Signa - Toscana*

Villa Antinori di Giancarlo Pallai, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Pusterla, Limbiate - Lombardia*

Limbiate (Monza Brianza) - Villa Pusterla Arconati Crivelli di giovanni_novara, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Borromeo, Cassano d'Adda - Lombardia*

Villa Borromeo di gritti.gio, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Borromeo, Arcore - Lombardia*

Villa Borromeo di mauroPPP, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Borromeo, Arcore - Lombardia*

Villa Borromeo (Arcore) di Miss Ally Golightly, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Borromeo, Senago - Lombardia*

villa borromeo senago (MI) di Luca Fusi, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Arese Borromeo, Cesano Maderno - Lombardia*

Palazzo Borromeo Arese, Cesano Maderno (MB) di klausbergheimer, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Arese Borromeo, Cesano Maderno - Lombardia*

Palazzo Borromeo Arese, Cesano Maderno (MB) di klausbergheimer, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Tittoni Traversi, Desio - Lombardia*

Villa Tittoni Traversi di catta86, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Tittoni Traversi, Desio - Lombardia*

Villa Tittoni Traversi - Desio (MB) Italy di fotoenri64, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa San Martino, Isola d'Elba - Toscana*

Villa San Martino di Napoleone di Cebete, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Vanzo Giustiniani,Monselice - Veneto*

Vanzo-giustiniani villa_ di SusanSprach, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Massimo, Roma -Lazio*

1930 2005 Ex Villa Giustiniani di Roma ieri, Roma oggi di Alvaro de Alvariis, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello di Agliè - Piemonte*

Castello di Aglié / Aglié castle di Gary73 [NO VIDEO], su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello del Valentino, Torino - Piemonte*

Torino, Castello del Valentino di Nando Scafroglia, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello del Valentino, Torino - Piemonte*

Castello del Valentino - Torino di Eric Borda, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello del Borgo medioevale, Torino - Piemonte*

Torino - Borgo Medioevale di Adi Vastano, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Ducale, Modena - Emilia Romagna*

Palazzo ducale, Modena di twiga_swala, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello di Pollenzo - Piemonte*

Pollenzo di LupoAlberto1971, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello di Govone - Piemonte*

Castello di Govone di erriche, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello di Govone - Piemonte*

Il castello di Govone...residenza reale di valentinovitali, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello Reale di Casotto - Piemonte*

Castello Reale di Casotto di Residenze Reali del Piemonte, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello di Moncalieri -Piemonte*

Castello di Moncalieri di Residenze Reali del Piemonte, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

Castello di Serralunga d'Alba - Piemonte

Il Castello di Serralunga d'Alba, Piedmont, Italy di TheRealWineGuy, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

Castello di Grinzane Cavour - Piemonte


Castello di Grinzane Cavour di Titanet, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello di Celano - Abruzzo*

Castello di Celano1 di Maurizio65, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Rocca Calascio - Abruzzo*

Rocca Calascio - Castello di maudinos, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello del Buonconsiglio, Trento - Trentino Alto Adige*

CASTELLO DEL BUONCONSIGLIO, TRENTO di matteorensi, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Ducale, Genova - Liguria*

Palazzo Ducale di bob.sor, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo dei Rettori, Belluno - Veneto*

Belluno - Palazzo dei Rettori (1491) di joe00064, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Beneventano del Bosco e Palazzo Senatorio, Siracusa - Sicilia*

Siracusa-Ortigia, Piazza Duomo, Palazzo Beneventano del Bosco und Palazzo Senatorio di HEN-Magonza, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo del Comune, Cagliari - Sardegna*

Palazzo Civico di davidet72, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo dei Consoli, Gubbio - Umbria*

Palazzo dei Consoli di vitto.75, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Grimani, Venezia - Veneto*

Palazzo Grimani di albireo2006, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo dei Pio, carpi - Emilia Romagna*

Palazzo dei Pio di Drop83, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo del Comune, Pistoia - Toscana*

Palazzo del Comune di Giovanni V., su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo dei Ghibelli e Torre dei Salvucci, San Gimignano - Toscana*

Palazzo dei Ghibellini di pchgorman, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Barberini, Palestrina - Lazio*

Palazzo Barberini, Palestrina di Carla Costa (cael150), su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Barbieri, Verona - Veneto*

Palazzo Barbieri, Piazza Bra, Verona di ell brown, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo del Podestà, Castell'Arquato - Emilia Romagna*

Palazzo del Podestà - Castell'Arquato di Max Short, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Sticchi, Santa Cesarea Terme - Puglia*

Arabic Shapes (Palazzo Sticchi - Santa Cesarea Terme - Salento - Puglia) di Gojca, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

Palazzo Bembo, Venezia - Veneto

Palazzo Bembo di albireo2006, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Pompei, Verona - Veneto*

Palazzo Pompei by Sanmicheli di maximus shoots, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Fizzarotti, Bari - Puglia*

palazzo fizzarotti - bari / puglia, italia, italy / hdr di Paolo Margari, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Pretorio e Palazzo dei Priori, Volterra - Toscana*

Volterra - Palazzo Pretorio Palazzo dei Priori di gengish, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Montecitorio, Roma - Lazio*

Roma - Palazzo Montecitorio ( Italian Chamber of Deputies ) di *Checco*, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Vendramin Calergi, Venezia - Veneto*

Casinò di Venezia - Ca' Vendramin Calergi di Daisuke Ido, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Grassi, Venezia - Veneto*

Le palazzo Grassi (Fondation François Pinault, Venise) di dalbera, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Bon Rezzonico, Venezia - Veneto*

Palazzo Bon Rezzonico - Grand Canal - Venice, Italy by www.museum planet.com 043.JPG di MuseumPlanet.com, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Rezzonico, Bassano - Veneto*

Villa Rezzonico di Max Nicolodi, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Aldobrandeschi, Grosseto - Toscana*

Grosseto (Toscana) - Palazzo Aldobrandeschi di giovanni_novara, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Vecchio, Firenze - Toscana*

Florence, Italy Palazzo Vecchio di army.arch, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo del Governatore, Parma - Emilia Romagna*

Parma - Palazzo del Governatore in Piazza Garibaldi di Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Dal Pozzo Cisterna, Biella - Piemonte*

Biella – Palazzo Dal Pozzo Cisterna di giovanni_novara, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Mediceo, Seravezza - Toscana*

Seravezza (Toscana) – Il palazzo Mediceo di giovanni_novara, su Flickr


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Palazzo Carignano, Torino*


Palazzo Carignano, Torino di klausbergheimer, su Flickr


Palazzo Carignano, Torino di klausbergheimer, su Flickr


Palazzo Carignano, Torino di klausbergheimer, su Flickr


Palazzo Carignano, Torino di klausbergheimer, su Flickr


Palazzo Carignano, Torino di klausbergheimer, su Flickr


Palazzo Carignano, Torino di klausbergheimer, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo del Comune , Pordenone - Friuli Venezia Giulia*

2011-03-22_18.21.00.jpg di jandro1956, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo del Comune, Cremona - Lombardia*

Cremona - Palazzo del Comune di ScaniaTheKing87, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo del Comune, Montepulciano - Toscana*

Palazzo del Comune di kpmst7, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo del Comune, Trieste - Friuli Venezia Giulia*

Municipio - Trieste di fede_gen88, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo del Comune, Savona - Liguria*

Palazzo del Comune, Savona di twiga_swala, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Comunale , Pozzallo - Sicilia*

IL PALAZZO DEL COMUNE E LA PIAZZA di I FRATELLI ANGELO e GIORGIO BONOMO, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo del Comune, Bologna - Emilia Romagna*

Palazzo del Comune, Piazza Maggiore di kristianwood, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo del Comune , Perugia - Umbria*

Palazzo del Comune di Perugia di jackmino, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo del Comune, Lecce - Puglia*

lecce palazzo del comune di moreorless, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo del Comune, Assisi - Umbria*

Assisi palazzo del comune di IWOL, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Ducezio, Noto - Sicilia*

Palazzo Ducezio di Gimondo, su Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Pics :cheers2:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Villa Jovis , Capri*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._Reconstructed_by_C._Weichardt,_from_East.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

italiano_pellicano said:


> yes and is italian architecture , corsica dont have nothing of french :cheers2:


Pellicano, I like so much your updates, but this is a thead for showing only palaces and villas in Italian Territory! Please, don't post pics of Corsica anymore. 

See you around! :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

corsica is a italian territory :lol:

ok not more pics of Corsica 

nice day 

:cheers2:


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Clerici, Abbiategrasso - Lombardia*

Villa Clerici di Luca Donna, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Carlotta, Tremezzo - Lombardia*

Italy - Lombardy - Lake Como - Tremezzo - Villa Carlotta di JulesFoto, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Tenuta di Pomino, Pomino - Toscana*

Pomino: HOSPITALITY di Marchesi de' Frescobaldi, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Revedin Bolasco - Veneto*

Parco Villa Revedin Bolasco, Veneto di s'sanne, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Marigola, Lerici - Liguria*

Villa Marigola - Lerici di Giorgio Morganti, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Casino di Caccia Borbonico, Carditello - Campania*

Forgotten Treasure di ^PioPio^, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Malfitano, Palermo - Sicilia*

Villa Malfitano di supervito, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

edit


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Della Porta Bozzolo, Casalzugno - Lombardia*

Villa Della Porta Bozzolo di Panic01, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Della Porta Bozzolo, Casalzugno - Lombardia*


Villa Della Porta Bozzolo di Panic01, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Perego, Inverigo - Lombardia*

Monocolor_Villa Perego Inverigo (LC) di Spina1986, su Flickr


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

The Villa Clerici below lies in via Terruggia, Milan, not Abbiategrasso.



FAK said:


> *Villa Clerici, Abbiategrasso - Lombardia*
> 
> Villa Clerici di Luca Donna, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

^^
Sorry.....


----------



## raffasoares (Jul 30, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa del Balbianello, Lenno - Lombardy*


Villa del Balbianello on Lake Como Italy por mbell1975, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa del Balbianello, Lenno - Lombardy*


Villa del Balbianello - Lenno on Lake Como Italy por mbell1975, no Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Contarini del Bovolo, Venezia - Veneto*

Palazzo Contarini del Bovolo di harriskeir, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo delle Esposizioni, Roma - Lazio*

Palazzo Delle Esposizioni di El Centinela, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Ricci Manfredini, Lovolo - Veneto*

E cambio ancora genere: villa padronale di campagna di siro.gassamigli, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Hanbury, Ventimiglia - Liguria*

Giardini Hanbury di Etienne Polet, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa ?.........*

villa di dade85, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Marconi, Sasso Marconi - Emilia Romagna*

Alla riscoperta dei valori nazionali di Mikbilly, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Estense, Varese - Lombardia*


Varese di Phil Beard, su Flickr


Varese di Cecilia Brianza, su Flickr


Varese 2008 (1) di Cecilia Brianza, su Flickr


Varese Palazzo Estense di fiore56, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Orsi, Castenaso - Emilia Romagna*

Villa Orsi, fra Villanova e Marano di Castenaso (Bo) di Valerio_D, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Rangoni Macchiavelli, Maranello - Emilia Romagna*

Villa Rangoni Macchiavelli di Mauro B. 24, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Des Vergers, Rimini - Emilia Romagna*

Villa des Vergers 1967 di A. Galassi, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa La Rotonda, Faenza - Emilia Romagna*

villa La Rotonda - Faenza(Ra) di [email protected], su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Aldini, Bologna - Emilia Romagna*

Villa Aldini, Bologna. di Melisenda2010, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Sandi, Veneto*

villa sandi di nanni66, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Palazzo Bellavista, Buggiano - Toscana*

bellavista di m.i.r. (mirco pucci), su Flickr


Palazzo Bellavista di m.i.r. (mirco pucci), su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Castelbarco, Casciago - Lombardia*

villa Castelbarco di franco100passi, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Borghi, Varese - Lombardia*

Hotel Villa Borghi di GoMarjo, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Delizia del Verginese, Ferrara - Emilia Romagna*

Delizia del Verginese di Vanni Lazzari - VL Estense, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Morosini Capello, Cartigliano - Veneto*

Cartigliano: Villa Morosini Capello di netNicholls, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Morosini, Mirano - Veneto*

Mirano (Venezia) Villa Morosini - XXV Aprile. di Melisenda2010, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Morosini, Polesella - Veneto*

la tua bellezza mi ipnotizza di paolo.benetti, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa dei Laghi, Parco La Mandria - Piemonte*

Villa dei laghi - parco La Mandria (TO) di FuryBlack, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Gritti, San Bonifacio - Veneto*

San Bonifacio(Vr) - Villa Gritti di Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Mazzotti, Chiari - Lombardia*

Villa Mazzotti di Banfi Mirko / photography, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello Ruspoli, Vignanello - Lazio*

ruspoli-112 di Giuseppe Trogu Photographer, su Flickr


ruspoli-241 di Giuseppe Trogu Photographer, su Flickr


Castello Ruspoli di Vignanello di Il Parco Più Bello d'Italia, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Mannelli, Montelupo - Toscana*

Villa Mannelli di giagir, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Barberini, Roma - Lazio*

1849 2009 Villa Barberini Villa Sciarra di Roma ieri, Roma oggi di Alvaro de Alvariis, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Pallavicino, Lago Maggiore - Lombardia*

070429_350D_IMG_7662 di mchangsp, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Pallavicino, Busseto - Emilia Romagna*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 0603 : villa Pallavicino, XVIe s., actuel musée Verdi, à Busseto, province de Parme, Émilie-Romagne, Italie, dimanche 7 août 2011, 13:05:50 di Renaud Camus, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Mapelli Mozzi, Ponte San Pietro - Lombardia*

Ponte San Pietro (Bergamo) Villa Mapelli Mozzi di gipiosio, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Baruzziana, Bologna - Emilia Romagna*

VILLA BARUZZIANA di koala sorridente, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Dolfi Ratta, San Lazzaro di Savena - Emilia Romagna*

Villa Dolfi Ratta Bosdari Marzaduri, nei pressi di San Lazzaro di Savena (Bo) di Valerio_D, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Caruso Bellosguardo, Lastra a Signa - Toscana *
Villa Caruso Bellosguardo di mostrilla80, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Malvezzi, Budrio - Emilia Romagna*

Villa Malvezzi a Bagnarola nel comune di Budrio (Bo) di Valerio_D, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Ranuzzi Cospi, Budrio -Emilia Romagna*

Villa Ranuzzi Cospi a Bagnarola nel comune di Budrio (Bo) di Valerio_D, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Celle, Pistoia - Toscana*

villa celle - pistoia di cami_lla, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Grock, Imperia - Liguria*

Villa Grock - Imperia - 110716 - 05 di mastino70, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Negrotto Cambiaso, Arenzano - Liguria*

Italien, Arenzano, Parco Pallavicini, Villa Negrotto Cambiaso, 2012 di renate.hildebrandt, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Spada, Bologna - Emilia Romagna*

Bologna, Villa Spada di Valerio_D, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Villa Spada, Roma - Lazio*

1849 2009 Villa Spada di Roma ieri, Roma oggi di Alvaro de Alvariis, su Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

Good job FAK!


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

Villa Dini, Castel San Gimignano - Toscana


Villa Dini - Castel San Gimignano (Siena) di Tenuta Decimo, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

Villa dei Cento Camini , Artimino - Toscana


Villa dei Cento Camini - Artimino di giagir, su Flickr


Villa dei Cento Camini - Artimino di giagir, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

Castello Tafuri, Siracusa - Sicilia


castello TAFURI abbandonato da anni di I FRATELLI ANGELO e GIORGIO BONOMO, su Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

Villa Giulia, Roma - Lazio

La façade extérieure de la Villa Giulia (Rome) di dalbera, su Flickr


La cour d'entrée de la Villa Giulia (Rome) di dalbera, su Flickr


La première cour de la Villa Giulia (Rome) di dalbera, su Flickr


----------



## legolego (Feb 12, 2009)

*Villa Tesoriera, Turin - Piedmont*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2197/2363753265_77ecdb17d5_b.jpg


----------



## legolego (Feb 12, 2009)

*Palazzo Arduino, Turin - Piedmont*










http://rete.comuni-italiani.it/foto/2009/105492/view


----------



## alberto.pd (Nov 11, 2009)

*Villa Beatrice d'Este - Padova - Italy*


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa Da Riva, Zerman - Veneto*









source


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa Da Riva, Zerman - Veneto*


Villa Giol a San Polo di Piave por Elwyng, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa Valguarnera, Bagheria - Sicily*


Villa Valguarnera 03 Aprile 2011 por Fabio Cacioppo, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa Pignatelli, Naples*


oasi urbana por paolo dell'angelo, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Villa I Tatti - Tuscany*


Villa I Tatti por curry15, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Castello di Sammezzano - Tuscany*


Sammezzano por giagir, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Palazzo dei Capitani, Ascoli Piceno - Le Marche*


Ascoli Piceno - Palazzo dei Capitani por gengish, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Castello di Avio, Sabbionara - Trentino-Alto Adige*









source


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

silano I am your fan....:master::master::master:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

good job @Silano, thanks for the awesome photos. :cheers:


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

Highcliff said:


> silano I am your fan....:master::master::master:





Linguine said:


> good job @Silano, thanks for the awesome photos. :cheers:


Thanks for the kindness!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Good job Silano here in this part of SSC. I love all the effort and passion that u put in every single aspect of ur threads.


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Palazzo Maffei, Verona*

 Verona by Olaf_S, on Flickr

 Verona "Night Collection" by Scaligero70, on Flickr

 Colonna del Mercato, Verona, Italy by fotofacade, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------

